# Protection On the Mk2



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

This morning I found myself with a few hours to treat my car to it's first protection detail. Due to the fact my pressure washer was broke I had to use what I had. Trying to
Find the products to treat a vinyl wrapped car was difficult but eventually found a good combo.

Citrus Pre Wash
Wash down
2BM wash with Meguiars Mitt & GWash
Smart Wheels
Wash down
Dry
IPA whole car
2 coats of Topaz
2 coats of Meguiars quik Wax - never smelt such a good product!
2 coats Bilt Hamber finis Wax to alloys

Here's the results


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks great  I take it it's just the roof that's wrapped?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Nope the full car is wrapped. With the roof wrapped black on the too


----------

